# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Hướng dẫn bảo dưỡng Bộ lọc khí máy nén khí

## trantrung1975

Hệ thống khí nén trong các nhà máy có vai trò rất quan trọng. Để đảm bảo cho hệ thống vận hành một cách liên tục, ổn định cho quá trình sản xuất, thì việc bảo dưỡng bộ lọc khí máy nén khí thường xuyên theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất là điều kiện lý tưởng nhất.


Tuy nhiên trên thực tế vì nhiều lý do khác nhau như: Chỗ đặt Máy nén khí, máy sấy khí có nhiều bụi bẩn, nhiệt độ phòng máy cao, đối lưu gió chưa được đảm bảo...dẫn đến làm giảm thời gian sử dụng của các phụ kiện của máy nén ( lọc gió, loc dầu, lọc tách dầu...). Mặt khác, việc bảo dưỡng (bảo trì) theo khuyến cáo của nhà sản xuất ở một số nhà máy chưa được đảm bảo và có sự sai lệch. Để kéo dài tuổi thọ của máy cũng như các linh phụ kiện máy nén khí và bảo đảm độ an toàn cho người vận hành Máy nén khí thì việc bảo dưỡng thường xuyên và đúng kỹ thuật hết sức quan trọng.



HƯỚNG DẪN BẢO DƯỠNG PHỤ KIỆN MÁY NÉN KHÍ
*1. Bộ lọc khí của máy nén khí*
-Hiện tượng:

Sau khi sử dụng một thời gian, bề mặt bộ lọc khí bị bụi bám bẩn đầy làm cản trở khí vào. Thông thường sau một ca làm việc hoặc đèn báo lệch áp sáng đỏ thì tháo bộ lọc ra làm vệ sinh sạch mặt ngoài lõi lọc.

- Thay thế, vệ sinh

Dùng khí nén áp lực thấp thổi bên ngoài và bên trong, miệng đầu thổi cách mặt trong lõi lọc khoảng 10mm. Lần lượt thổi từ trên xuống dưới men theo xung quanh. Vệ sinh xong gõ lõi lọc xem còn bụi không. Nếu lõi lọc máy nén khí quá bẩn nên thay cái mới thông thường cứ 1000 giờ thì thay. Trong trường hợp chưa kịp thay có thể dúng lọc vào dung dịch chất tẩy nhẹ như xà phòng loãng sau đó để khô và dùng tiếp.
*2. Bộ lọc dầu của máy nén khí*
- Hiện tượng:

Máy mới chạy lần đầu sau 500 giờ thì thay lọc. Kể từ lần kế tiếp 1000 giờ thay một lần. Nếu môi trường bụi bẩn cứ khi đèn báo lệch áp trước và sau lọc sáng biểu hiện lọc bị tặc hoặc nghẹt

- Thay thế, vệ sinh

Lập tức thay ngay. Sử dụng cà lê hoặc đai dây là tháo được. Khi lắp lại chỉ cần xoáy chặt bằng tay là được.

*3. Bộ tách dầu (bộ phân ly dầu) máy nén khí*
- Hiện tượng :

Thông thường sau 3000 giờ là thay. Nếu môi trường không tốt có thể thay sớm hơn.

- Thay thế, vệ sinh:

Với máy nhỏ tách dầu tách biệt với thùng dầu chỉ cần tháo ra thay mới như tách dầu. Với máy lớn tách dầu nằm trong thùng dầu cần dùng cle tháo lắp thùng dầu. Lưu ý khi thay tách cần xả áp khí trong bình dầu qua van an toàn trước khi tháo. Cận trọng với đệm cao su nắp thùng dầu. Nếu đệm này đã biến chất không làm kín khi lắp lại cần thay luôn cùng tách dầu.

*4. Bảo dưỡng Xilanh (van khí vào của máy piston) máy nén khí*
- Hiện tượng:

Khi van khí hoạt động không linh hoạt cần tiến hành bảo dưỡng Xilanh máy nén khí Piston

- Thay thế, vệ sinh

Tháo xilanh trên van vào khí

+ Tháo đế đính ốc, lấy đệm cao su ra

+ Vệ sinh xilanh, lò xo, piston, thay đệm cao su mới

+ Cuối cùng lắp lại cụm xi lanh.

Chú ý : Trước khi tiến hành sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng phải dừng máy, ngắt nguồn điện, để áp suất khí về 0 bar.

----------


## trantrung1975

Bảo dưỡng máy thổi khí phải theo một quy trình nhất định, sau đây, Minh Phú sẽ chia sẻ quy trình bảo dưỡng máy đạt chuẩn quy định nhà sản xuất.
Quy trình sửa chữa và bảo dưỡng máy thổi khí



Các bước cơ bản của sửa chữa, bảo dưởng 01 máy thổi khí như sau:
Bước 1: Khảo sát, Kiểm tra đánh giá hiện trạng của máy thổi khí. Đây là công việc đầu tiên  quan trọng của việc sửa chữa máy thổi khí, nhằm xác định hiện trạng của máy thổi khí, lên và thống nhất phương án sửa chữa, bảo trì máy thổi khí với đơn vị chủ quản.
Bước 2: Thiết kế chế tạo đồ gá chuyên dụng, chuẩn bị đầy đủ dụng cụ, thiết bị, vật tư cần thiết, Vận chuyển về vị trí máy thổi khí cần sửa chữa, bảo dưỡng.
Bước 3: Vệ sinh làm sạch, Tháo rời các chi tiết bộ phần của máy thổi khí.
Bước 4: Kiểm tra, đánh giá hiện trạng chi tiết từng bộ phận của máy.
Bước 5: Thiết kế chế tạo các chi tiết bị hỏng, thay mới toàn bộ vòng bi, phớt chặn dầu, Gioăng làm kín..., Tổng hợp, vệ sinh làm sạch toàn bộ các chi tiết bộ phận của máy thổi khí chuẩn bị cho lắp ghép.
​​​​​​Bước 6: Lắp ghép và căn chỉnh máy thổi khí: Đây là bước quan trọng bậc nhất, quyết định trực tiếp đên chất lượng của quá trình sửa chữa bảo dưỡng máy thổi khí. Quá trình lắp ghép và căn chỉnh máy thổi khí được thực hiện bởi những người có tay nghề cao, có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, và được sử dụng các trang thiết bị đồ gá chuyên dụng để lắp ghép và căn chỉnh máy thổi khí.
Bước 7: Kiểm tra nghiệm thu tĩnh: Kiểm tra nghiệm thu các thông số khe hở của máy trước khi chạy thử.
Bước 8: Chạy thử, kiểm tra nghiệm thu thiết bị: Kiểm tra các thông số làm việc của máy thổi khí nằm trong giới hạn cho phép: Độ ồn, nhiệt độ, rùng động, lưu lượng và áp suất...
Bước 9: Bàn giao máy thổi khí sau sửa chữa lại cho đơn vị chủ quản, chuyển sang chế độ bảo hành sản phẩm.

Tại Minh Phú việc bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa máy thổi khí được tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng, với đội ngũ kỹ thuật lâu năm và nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sửa chữa bảo, dưỡng máy nén khí sẽ giúp cho quí khách hàng đảm bảo được sự tin cậy với thời gian đáp ứng nhanh, chất lượng sản phẩm tốt, giá cả cạnh tranh, thời gian bảo hành dài hạn. Khi quý khách có nhu cầu cần bảo trì, sửa chữa, cung cấp vật tư hay cần tư vấn, xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số điện thoại 0919 23 28 26 để được giải đáp và hỗ trợ.

----------


## trantrung1975

Trong quá trình sử dụng và vận hành máy nén khí Atlas Copco chúng ta cũng không ít lần gặp phải sự cố máy. Để giúp người sử dụng và vận hành nhận biết được một số sự cố cơ bản thường gặp, nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục sự cố máy Atlas copco, Minh Phú xin được chia sẻ bài viết sau.
Lưu ý : 

+ Trước khi tiến hành công việc bảo dưỡng, sửa chữa hoặc hiệu chỉnh máy, nhấn phím stop và đợi cho đến khi máy nén dừng hẳn (khoảng 30 giây) và đóng van xả. Nhấn phím test trên bình xả nước nằm ở hệ thống khí giữa bình thu khí và van xả được hạ áp hoàn toàn.
+ Nhấn phím dừng khẩn cấp và ngắt nguồn điện vào máy, xả hết áp dư trong máy nén khí Atlas copco .  Van xả khí có thể được khóa trong suốt quá trình bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa sau:

Khóa van

Tháo ốc bằng cờ lê .

+ Người vận hành phải áp dụng tất cả các cảnh báo an toàn liên quan.



Nguyên nhân gây lỗi máy nén khí Atlas Copco và cách khắc phục.
Máy nén được trang bị 1 thiết bị kiểm soát màn hình Elektronikon®, nếu đèn báo động LED sáng hoặc nhấp nháy, tham khảo Event history menu hoặc Service menu.

----------


## trantrung1975

Phương pháp xác định điểm chớp cháy của dầu máy nén là kiến thức mà mỗi nhân viên kĩ thuật hay quản lý nhà máy đều phải "thuộc lòng". Bởi điều này đảm bảo an toàn cho cá nhân mỗi người lao động cũng như tránh các trường hợp cháy nổ đáng tiếc xảy ra.

1. Định nghĩa nhiệt độ chớp cháy (NĐCC), điểm chớp cháy (ĐCC):
NĐCC là nhiệt độ thấp nhất mà tại áp suất khí quyển (101, 3 KPa), mẫu dầu nhớt được nung nóng đến bốc hơi và bắt lửa. Mẫu sẽ chớp cháy khi có ngọn lửa và lan truyền tức thì ra khắp bề mặt của mẫu dầu.
 -Vậy :Nhiệt độ chớp cháy là nhiệt độ mà tại đó lượng hơi thoát ra từ bề mặt của mẫu dầu nhờn sẽ bốc cháy khi có ngọn lửa đưa vào.
-Và:
- Nhiệt độ thấp nhất mà tại đó hơi thoát ra từ mẫu dầu nhờn vần tiếp tục cháy được trong 5 giây gọi là điểm bắt lửa.
- Điểm chớp cháy và điểm bắt lửa phụ thuộc vào độ nhớt của dầu nhờn:
+ Dầu nhờn có độ nhớt thấp thì điểm chớp cháy và điểm bắt lửa thấp
+ Ngược lại, dầu nhờn có độ nhớt cao điểm chớp cháy và điểm bắt lửa cao.
- Điểm chớp cháy và điểm bắt lửa cũng phụ thuộc vào loại dầu gốc:
+ Dầu gốc loại Napthenic có điểm chớp cháy và điểm bắt lửa nhỏ hơn dầu gốc Paraffinic khi có cùng độ nhớt.
Tóm lại :  đối với các hợp chất tương tự nhau thì điểm chớp cháy và điểm bắt lửa tăng khi trọng lượng phân tử tăng.
Ví dụ: dầu nhờn, dầu FO, DO...

2. Tại sao cần phải thử nghiệm và xác định điểm chớp cháy của dầu máy nén khí?
 Vì: 
-Phòng chống cháy nổ khi dầu nhờn làm việc ở nhiệt độ cao. 
-Tránh tổn thất hoặc hao hụt (bay hơi) nghĩa là dầu nhờn phải làm việc trong môi trường mà nhiệt độ cao nhất tại đó phải thấp hơn nhiệt độ chớp cháy của dầu để tránh tổn thất của dầu nhờn do bay hơi cũng như cháy nổ.
-Thông thường nhiệt độ chớp cháy của dầu đã sử dụng không thay đổi nhiều so với dầu mới. Nếu thấp hơn nhiều là do trộn lẫn vô số chất có điểm chớp cháy thấp (nhiên liệu). Nếu cao hơn là do dầu bị nhiểm bẩn hoặc do lẫn với dầu nhờn có độ nhớt cao hơn.
3. Phương Pháp xác định nhiệt độ chớp cháy: có 02 phương pháp: 
-Phương pháp cốc hở Cleveland (COC + Cleveland Open Cup) 
-Phương pháp cốc kín Pensky – Marsten (PMCC – Pensky Martens Closed Cup)
Như: 
+ Sự trộn lẫn dầu DO của động cơ Diesel vào dầu nhờn làm điểm chớp cháy giảm và độ nhớt cũng giảm.
+ Đối với những loại nhớt tổng hợp dùng cho động cơ 02 thì để xác định chính xác điểm chớp cháy không thể dùng điểm chớp cháy Cleveland, cũng như dầu thắng (HBF3/4) mà phải dùng phương pháp PMCC. Vì PMCC có điểm chớp cháy thấp hơn COC do nó có tính an toàn cao hơn. 
- Phương pháp làm thí nghiệm xác định điểm chớp cháy: 
+ Ngọn lửa thử: D = 5/32 ” (4mm)
+ Khuấy đều mẫu
+ Nhiệt độ tăng lên từ 50C – 60C/phút (90F – 110F)
+ Và cứ nhiệt độ tăng lên 10 C (20F) thì ta đưa ngọn lửa vào cho đến khi đạt 1040C (2200F). Khi trên 1040C thì ta đưa ngọn lửa thử vào khi nhiệt độ tăng 2,70C (50F). Đến khi ngọn lửa phựt cháy trên bề mặt bốc hơi của mẫu thì nhiệt độ tại đó gọi là nhiệt độ chớp cháy (điểm chớp cháy) và nếu sự phựt cháy kéo dài trong 5 giây thì nhiệt độ tại đó gọi là điểm bắt lửa
Tại Minh Phú việc bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa máy nén khí được tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng, với đội ngũ kỹ thuật lâu năm và nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sửa chữa bảo, dưỡng máy nén khí sẽ giúp cho quí khách hàng đảm bảo được sự tin cậy với thời gian đáp ứng nhanh, chất lượng sản phẩm tốt, giá cả cạnh tranh, thời gian bảo hành dài hạn. Khi quý khách có nhu cầu cần bảo trì, sửa chữa, cung cấp vật tư hay cần tư vấn, xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số điện thoại 0919 23 28 26 để được giải đáp và hỗ trợ.

2. Tại sao cần phải thử nghiệm và xác định điểm chớp cháy của dầu máy nén khí?
 Vì: 
-Phòng chống cháy nổ khi dầu nhờn làm việc ở nhiệt độ cao. 
-Tránh tổn thất hoặc hao hụt (bay hơi) nghĩa là dầu nhờn phải làm việc trong môi trường mà nhiệt độ cao nhất tại đó phải thấp hơn nhiệt độ chớp cháy của dầu để tránh tổn thất của dầu nhờn do bay hơi cũng như cháy nổ.
-Thông thường nhiệt độ chớp cháy của dầu đã sử dụng không thay đổi nhiều so với dầu mới. Nếu thấp hơn nhiều là do trộn lẫn vô số chất có điểm chớp cháy thấp (nhiên liệu). Nếu cao hơn là do dầu bị nhiểm bẩn hoặc do lẫn với dầu nhờn có độ nhớt cao hơn.
3. Phương Pháp xác định nhiệt độ chớp cháy: có 02 phương pháp: 
-Phương pháp cốc hở Cleveland (COC + Cleveland Open Cup) 
-Phương pháp cốc kín Pensky – Marsten (PMCC – Pensky Martens Closed Cup)
Như: 
+ Sự trộn lẫn dầu DO của động cơ Diesel vào dầu nhờn làm điểm chớp cháy giảm và độ nhớt cũng giảm.
+ Đối với những loại nhớt tổng hợp dùng cho động cơ 02 thì để xác định chính xác điểm chớp cháy không thể dùng điểm chớp cháy Cleveland, cũng như dầu thắng (HBF3/4) mà phải dùng phương pháp PMCC. Vì PMCC có điểm chớp cháy thấp hơn COC do nó có tính an toàn cao hơn. 
- Phương pháp làm thí nghiệm xác định điểm chớp cháy: 
+ Ngọn lửa thử: D = 5/32 ” (4mm)
+ Khuấy đều mẫu
+ Nhiệt độ tăng lên từ 50C – 60C/phút (90F – 110F)
+ Và cứ nhiệt độ tăng lên 10 C (20F) thì ta đưa ngọn lửa vào cho đến khi đạt 1040C (2200F). Khi trên 1040C thì ta đưa ngọn lửa thử vào khi nhiệt độ tăng 2,70C (50F). Đến khi ngọn lửa phựt cháy trên bề mặt bốc hơi của mẫu thì nhiệt độ tại đó gọi là nhiệt độ chớp cháy (điểm chớp cháy) và nếu sự phựt cháy kéo dài trong 5 giây thì nhiệt độ tại đó gọi là điểm bắt lửa
Tại Minh Phú việc bảo dưỡng và sửa chữa máy nén khí được tuân thủ nghiêm ngặt theo tiêu chuẩn của hãng, với đội ngũ kỹ thuật lâu năm và nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sửa chữa bảo, dưỡng máy nén khí sẽ giúp cho quí khách hàng đảm bảo được sự tin cậy với thời gian đáp ứng nhanh, chất lượng sản phẩm tốt, giá cả cạnh tranh, thời gian bảo hành dài hạn. Khi quý khách có nhu cầu cần bảo trì, sửa chữa, cung cấp vật tư hay cần tư vấn, xin vui lòng liên hệ theo số điện thoại 0919 23 28 26 để được giải đáp và hỗ trợ.

----------

trieuuann

----------

